# new flock



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

well as many of you know I have had some rough luck with my flock over this past bit.. predation is a major problem where I live and I have plans in the works to fix that. I found an add on CL about a person leaving the country and needing to re-home her flock. bam boom, 14 laying hens of all sorts will be in the coop tomorrow. I have 4 rolls of welded wire ready to make the run. going to give the coop a real coop cleaning, move it from where it is now to a better more secure location which suits the breeding pen plan I have a bit better. will post pics tomorrow


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not even going to try to keep up with you any more. 

I noticed you didn't say anything about breed, are they what you were thinking about having?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah, I am all over the place.. end goal has always been the same.. get land, build farm and thrive. If I understand her, she has a large variety of breeds there. will likely keep anything with a smaller comb, either sell or butcher the ones that have large combs.. as the large comps tend to frost nip up here in the clouds.
This flock does not have any rare breeds, but they are already a flock, so there will be less stress upon moving into my coop. They are all laying great looking eggs. and im getting 14 of them plus 80 lbs of feed for just over 100 bucks. It is a win win for me.. as I have a friend who is looking for 4 layers, paying 30 each... which should make the rest of the birds and feed basically free. and I will be right back at it again. My red rangers are big enough I dont mind them being on the grass anymore, those things grow real fast. So today I will be building a second coop for the meat birds, which is part of the breeding pen plan I have drawn up. I am going to make the meaties home a gypsy wagon of sorts, i will be able to roll it where I want it, I have some polynet I make a quick fence with and they tend to do just fine, so i will stick with that, make a spot for it on the wagon for when I make moves. 
Because I am so focused on finding some land or a farm and moving, everything I a building is being built to handle being moved onto a trailer and strapped down. The idea is.. if I do find some land I will be able to move the whole flock in their homes, and not cause too much ruckus.
ASLO why is robin the one ever posting anymore(no offensive robin, your input is always welcomed) I know more of you are out there lurkin around.... dont be afraid to chime in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its not even all over the place. Its the multiple very complicated things that your brain has you contemplating. 

Smart, being able to just move it all when you find that spot. Makes things a ton easier when you finally land in that spot. I just did the moving thing with what's left of my old flock and it stinks trying to set up a home and make sure that the birds have what they need and are safe.

And I can see the need for other thoughts. Lately its just been me asking questions and making suggestions. I hate that. 

I had the same thought this morning. There are a ton of lurkers but evidently we're not entertaining enough to draw them in.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

powderhogg01 I can not even begin to imagine keeping all that straight in my head.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a talent for punishing myself... haha. well got the flock in the coop, I let them roam the yard this morning since another 2 foot snow storm is descending upon my lovely abode. I figured I would give them a day to explore, find the goods... before getting locked in the coop. I am going to the homedepot tomorrow and will get some lumber, going to make the meaties coop(they have been living with the layers) my phone should have charge in an hour, thats when I will upload some pics for ya. 
oh robin~ guess who got a silkie? yup... not sure how but this little bantam silkie was in the mix, along with some Araucana and some EE a black australorp, and some silver wydottes, and a mystery white chicken...which im thinking is a leghorn.. pictures will tell.
One thing I noticed is these birds have a lot of crustrys near the vent and lots of pecking. I am going to pick up some more blucote and treat the sores. They had a nice set up where they were but were clearly too confined, they will do well here where they can roam the yard. I did not notice any lice or fleas, though i did find a tick in my truck once i got home and was cleaning everything out, I may give the birds a DE treatment, getting the fermented organic feed will also help get them back to where they should be. I figure the stress of the move, meeting a new flock is going to mess with them for a bit, every thing helps.. I will tell ya, I am looking forward to an eggs benedict... as I have not had eggs since the coop got broken.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you had a talk with the roommate about addressing the dog's concerns? 

What a hoot, you ended up with a Silkie. I can tell you it will do very well in the cold and will probably appreciate your cooler climate. 

Watching for the pics.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I see lots of Easter Egger crosses, some Wyandottes, ISA Red and is the boy a buff Orp?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've got a rainbow coalition going on there. With those pics, I'm wondering if the Silkie is a female. Two of the pics are not clear enough to tell but that one over head with what looks like streamers . . .

The only one I see with much of a comb is the rooster. So, it looks like the former owner did good with staying with smaller combs.

I see they found the roosts without any trouble. How hard was it to get them to come in to the coop afterwards?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow you got a great deal on them and the feed!
They are all really pretty birds.
You have snow still? Omg


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's snow happening as far south as NM this weekend. Even Arkansas had snow.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

yup, still snowing, usually the first week of june is when I plant my gardens, heck it snows in july here... Yeah its a nice group with the small comps I am looking for. I am looking to get some real dark brown eggs, not sure if these birds will yield that. I do know that the owner was very worried the silky would not fit in and would be picked on, but I dont think that will be an issue, especially when the hedemora get here.
I need to add an additional roost bar in the coop, as tonight when I checked things out 3 of the hens were sleeping in the nest box and the roosts were filled up. My rooster, the BO takes up a lot of space. 
My meaties are not yet big enough to roost, they sleep in a huddle on the floor of the coop, I will get them into their own quarters tomorrow, as there is simply no room for them in the main coop anymore. This storm is not the ideal construction weather for one guy, but I will press forward, build something from stuff I have on hand.. pics tomorrow. 
I picked up a book of shed plans, I am going to build something like this... designing it to break in half for the move when it happens







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow thats a great idea coop!
Where do you live where it snows now Alaska?

I wonder if you are going to get some colored eggs from the new hens or did the person say they lay all brown?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

thelady said rainbow egg basket. I live in colorado, way up on the continental divide. The silky is definately a female, she left me a small egg yesterday, most of the other girls are laying large green and blue eggs, and there are a few large browns. I managed to get the new coop framed but did not manage to get it sheathed in plywood before night fell. few inches of snow avernight, should melt off by mid day and I will get the walls and roof and and get some pictures to yall.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like those clear story windows on that building. I did that with my Guinea coop, it was amazing how much light it let in.

So, how many of the eggs do you have plans for since you've been lacking any in your life for a bit?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am a happy mountain guy, back to 3 egg breakfast in the morning, my dog and the peeps also get some scramble, and I still have a ton left over. The best thing is my neighbors all give me small donations for eggs, which help to pay for the feed costs. 
So right now at my house I have 15 laying adult hens(EE, wyandotte, black australorp, silky, unknown red, unknown white , a rooster. and 30+ youngins : 10 light brahma pullets, 6 black jersey giant, 15 red rangers, and 5 black cochin.
They pretty well all get along, though it will improve greatly when I get the bigger coop finished up, as I have the red rangers in the coop with the layers. They just huddle in a cuddle puddle on the floor, but my big birds occasionally land on them in the mornings, which has proved to be too much for a ranger, which is what got the new coop built so quick. I deem any loss of life not by me to be a waste, and an avoidable one at that. the layers will live in the large coop, the small coop will be for the younger pullets and growers, the meaties will get their own pen, so I can better control feed rates for them. 
I have a real bad habit of buying the birds from murdochs when they get older and go on buy one get one sale.. chicken math is a killer for me... but luckily I am able to sell the birds about as fast as I get them.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

also, the 8x8 shed is exactly half of the claristory, it would be the taller half. See how I work, always working towards an and goal of self sufficiency on my own terms. I have never felt societies mark for success is what I want..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You hoard chickens? Who would have thought? LOL

Just kidding. I know the draw. Thank goodness I'm stubborn or I might have traveled the same path. Saying no was about the hardest thing I've done in quite a while.

Considering where you'd like to move, which direction would those clearstory windows face? In the North folks would want them facing South, here in the South we'd want them facing North. But you're in one of those zones that there doesn't seem to be an absolute direction.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would likely have them facing to the south to pick up as much extra light and heat as possible. the beauty of that setup is the windows on all 4 sides as well, this means in the summer I can open up the windows and have lots of fresh air flow, I can close them in the winter in order to keep in the heat.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

here are some pictures for yal.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
I made the door a double door, so in the summer I can leave the top section open for better ventilation. I put roofing paper down on the roof and will likely put some roofing tin a neighbor has for me up there. 
Remember how I was building a big timberframe coop? the building inspector shot me down due to size... this time I know I am under any size requirement for building permits and what not, but that damnd inspector showed up again, this time saying I am too close to my property line.. I am like.. im on my property.. who gives a ***&%&^ how close to the boundry it is... im the last house on the hill.. its nothing for forest land from where the coop is up... but oh well, I will play ball and drag it the several inches it needs to be moved..
whatever happened to live and let live...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know it can be aggravating but too many people were building right on top of their property lines causing serious issues for adjoining properties that something had to be done. And walah! The set back requirements were born. You can try for a variance since nothing can be built on that side but is it worth the time and expense doing it?

You really need to find that property so that you won't have to deal with these issues so often. BTW, how did he know you were in the process of building again?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I asked if there had been a complaint, he claimed to simply be in the area... claimed he heard my hammer and investigated. to me it seemed like an invasion f my privacy, as where im building can be seen by one other house, and they did not mind at all... 
I made the building so it could be jacked up and wheels can get slid into some holes on the floor deck, its not too heavy, and can be managed by one person, its easy with 2. so I will just roll it to that point of legality and call it good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did his nose get longer telling that lie? It sounds like you're not all that close to where the real building action is going on so why does this inspector have all that free time to just be cruising the back roads?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

not real sure, went by the town office, got a copy of the codes. I am in compliance with everything, there is no side setback requirements here for detached sheds. I got the ok from the city clerk so next time if he comes around I will tell him to go talk to her.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Guy sounds like he has a chip in his shoulder and someone to impress. I'd be leaving the coop right where it is and telling him to get stuffed.


----------



## summereo3 (May 23, 2015)

As far as I know, chicken is a the most friendly animal to our human. 
chicken eggs and its meat is very delicious and tonic for our health.
Casesam


----------



## JPoff (Jun 1, 2015)

Question regarding sq footage... I keep hearing about 4 ft per bird. I have a coop that is 8 ft tall, 4 ft wide, and 6 ft deep. That is the house. They have 2000 sq ft run... I have 19 birds. Am I good? 



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not even close. That four square feet per large fowl is floor space, not roosts or nesting boxes. The run is not counted because if the weather is bad and they can't be out they all have to remain in.


----------



## JPoff (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm in Oregon... The weather isn't bad here.... Ever! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then the next question is, is your run predator proof? If a **** got in to your yard are you 100% certain it can not tear the wire or pull it off the wood? Do you have a barricade to prevent a predator from tunneling under the pen?

I lived in the NW for a time on the West side of the mountains. Weather can become a challenge from time to time.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know how 19 birds can fit in a 4x6 space... They'd be packed like sardines! I have my extremely tiny bantams in equivalent square footage. My large fowl wouldn't be able to turn around in that space.
I intentionally overstock my coop because of our harsh winters, the denser population aids with body heat, that being said, my birds come out of winter with no tails or butt fluff due to the squabbles that arise from being kept so closely together. They are out every day except when it's snowing or raining, in which they choose to stay in. I'm sure Oregon has rain showers from time to time so there would be instances where your birds would stand in the coop.

Over population leads to stress, stress leads to poor laying, feather picking, fighting and sometimes cannibalism. It's really something to take into account.


----------



## JPoff (Jun 1, 2015)

I hear you... We are making additional changes. Our coop is 8 ft tall, with 7 roosts. They also have two covered areas in the run for rain showers. They have never hung out in the coop, unless it snowed, and that was one time, for one day. The last coop I had was 16 sq ft with 14 birds and we never had issues. Nonetheless, I need a bigger coop or less birds, so I will be making changes. For now, more roosts. Until tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

